# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Thee is heilzaam - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Thee*

Thee is op water na de meest gedronken vloeistof ter wereld. 
Het is tevens de drank die het meest heilzaam is voor het menselijk lichaam. De heilzame eigenschappen van thee vloeien voort uit zijn natuurlijk gehalte aan antioxidanten, moleculen die het lichaam helpen bij het neutraliseren van schadelijke vrije radicalen. Wij geven u de nodige uitleg.


**De jacht op vrije radicalen*
Thee bevat krachtige antioxidanten, de flavonoïden. Maar wat zijn antioxidanten en wat is daar bijzonder aan?
Antioxidanten helpen het lichaam in de strijd tegen de gevolgen van de vrije radicalen, die grotendeels verantwoordelijk zijn voor de veroudering van de cellen. Dat noemt men oxidatieve stress.

Al onze cellen hebben zuurstof nodig. Bij sommige verbrandingsprocessen in het lichaam ontstaan zuurstofverbindingen, waaronder vrije radicalen. Deze moleculen worden dus op natuurlijke wijze geproduceerd en zijn niet schadelijk. Zij kunnen zelfs nuttig zijn, bijvoorbeeld wanneer zij gebruikt worden door ons immuunsysteem om te strijden tegen ontstekingen en ademhalingsproblemen. De productie van vrije radicalen is ook van externe factoren afhankelijk. Tabak, vervuiling of blootstelling aan de zon verhogen die productie van vrije radicalen. In gewone omstandigheden, beheert het lichaam hun aantal met behulp van een doeltreffend systeem, de antioxidanten, die de vrije radicalen neutraliseren. Wanneer de vrije radicalen echter te talrijk worden, dan kunnen zij zich agressief opstellen en de veroudering van de cellen bevorderen.
Wij moeten enerzijds de productie van vrije radicalen beperken, bijvoorbeeld door ons te beschermen tegen externe factoren, en er anderzijds voor zorgen dat ons lichaam beschikt over de nodige antioxidanten.


**Zorgen voor voldoende antioxidanten*
Verschillende soorten moleculen hebben antioxiderende functies: 
-enzymcomplexen, 
-endogene systemen, 
-vitaminen, 
-mineralen en 
-polyfenylzuren. 
Deze laatste drie categorieën antioxidanten kunnen via voedingsmiddelen opgeslagen worden. Een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding garandeert een voldoende aantal antioxidanten. 
Indien nodig, kunnen de antioxidanten aangevuld worden via vitamine- en mineralensupplementen. 

De polyfenylzuren zijn moleculen van plantaardige oorsprong. Er zijn verschillende soorten, maar de belangrijkste is die van de flavonoïden. En het zijn net die flavonoïden die men in thee aantreft. Daarom is het ook aan te raden om regelmatig thee te drinken. Je moet nochtans de juiste thee kiezen en die ook op de juiste manier klaarmaken.


**Groene thee, natuur en niet langer dan vijf minuten laten trekken*
■Neem bij voorkeur groene thee. Hoewel hij van dezelfde plant afkomstig is als de zwarte thee, is hij veel rijker aan polyfenylzuren omdat hij geen gisting heeft ondergaan.
■Laat niet te lang trekken, want de meeste antioxidanten komen vrij tijdens de eerste vijf minuten, terwijl de andere bestanddelen (onder andere cafeïne) zich langzamer verspreiden.
■Hoewel thee op zich goed is tegen tandbederf, drink je je thee best zonder suiker en eventueel met zoetstof.
■Preventief is thee eveneens goed tegen hart- en vaatziekten, maar wel op voorwaarde dat je geen melk toevoegt

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ik denk dat bij dit artikel de witte thee niet mag ontbreken. Is zelfs nog gezonder dan de groene thee. Werd vroeger alleen door de keizer gedronken, maar is nu door veelvuldige productie ook voor de 'gewone mens' voordelig beschikbaar. Een heerlijke frisse thee die niet zo bitter is als vele soorten groene thee. Ik koop hem altijd van het merk Piramide.

----------


## afra1213

Dit werkt vaak bij huiduitslag, jeuk bultjes enz.* is dit altijd een reactie van de lever.
*
Thee zetten van hulstbladeren
(dit zijn de blaadjes die veel in kerststukjes toegepast worden)
*
Hulstbladeren zijn heel goed voor een storing in de lever
5 blaadjes hulst aan de kook brengen (in hoeveelheid water van twee thee koppen)
deze laten doorkoken tot er slechts 1 kopje vloeistof over is.
De blaadjes er uit halen en dit bijna laten afkoelen,
(het is een gele vloeistof geworden, soort kamille thee geworden)
*
1 kopje thee hiervan opdrinken.
Dit werkt heel goed op de lever.
In totaal 3 dagen lang slechts 1 kopje hulstthee opdrinken, dus niet meer dan 3 kopjes over drie dagen.
*
Niet meer drinken, dit werkt krachtig.
Er moet al tijd drie weken tussen zitten als je het nog een keer dit zal drinken.
*

----------


## afra1213

Groene thee is alleen goed voor iemand wanneer het lichaam er om zal vragen.

Elke dag groen thee drinken is niet goed.

Groene thee is alleen goed als iemand bijvoorbeeld griep heeft.
eigenlijk is groene thee een natuurlijk antibioticum, net als boswella, ipe roxo, propolis en rode zonnehoed.

De reden waarom de meeste mensen geen problemen krijgen met groene thee is omdat
het lichaam met een overvloed aan natuurlijke stoffen goed kan omgaan
*

----------

